# Been there, done that!



## kyotan

Is there a Chinese expression that you can use the same way as "Been there, done that." ?

I want to say "Been there, done that."  when someone says to me, "我宁愿辞职也不给老板做这种事！"

谢谢!


----------



## Skatinginbc

What a rude thing to say!  Anyway, here is my translation attempt:
我早是過來人了(你就沒有新鮮事可以對我說了嗎, 別再談你小兒科的經驗好嗎)

If you do not intend to blow him off, you may say 心有戚戚焉
(我也有同感, 我也有過這樣的經驗)


----------



## brofeelgood

If it's to show empathy: I feel for you mate. It's also happened to me before. Been there, done that.
- 这种情况我也遇到过. 我也曾蹚过这趟浑水.

If it's to show derision: What's the big deal? Been there, done that.
- 这算得了什么? 有什么好大惊小怪的? 这种事我都干过N次啦.


----------



## kyotan

感谢两位的回复!

I apologize for the lack of context. 
I didn't realize that "我宁愿辞职也不给老板做这种事！" could be said directly to the boss. In which case, I could be the boss listening to someone complaining to me directly.

The only situation I could think of was that someone such as my friend was complaining about his/her boss to me. Because in English, it would be more likely to say "do for you" than "do for the boss" if you were speaking to the boss directly.

The sentence ""我宁愿辞职也不给老板做这种事！" is an example from another thread below.
I prefer ... over ... but both are okay

*******
宁愿...也... is closer to "would rather...than..."
我宁愿辞职也不给老板做这种事！"I'd rather quit than do this for the boss!"
*******
I wanted to reply to the post by saying, "Being there, done that." with a smile face icon at the end, meaning, in the past, I have had a horrible boss and I have quit that job.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Just to remind you that "been there, done that" is more often than not used to show derision or boredom.  A smiley may not be sufficient enough to clarify your intention.  It can still be interpreted as asking people to move on to another subject.  It is like adding a  to 老掉牙了 and the message is still the same: I'm bored.

As for the context you provided in #4 however, I think most people would not take it the wrong way.


----------



## StargazerT3

If you want to tell that person that you've faced the same situation in the past, then maybe:

"这种事我以前也碰到过" / "这种事我以前也遇到过" (I've been there before.)

If you want to say that you can understand that person's feeling, then maybe:

"我也有同感" (I feel the same)

So you might wanna use the combination of the two:

"我也有同感！这种事情我以前也碰到过！"


----------



## kyotan

Skatinginbc said:


> Just to remind you that "been there, done that" is more often than not used to show derision or boredom.



Thank you for mentioning that. You are right. 

StargazerT3, thank you for your examples!


----------



## SuperXW

kyotan said:


> *******
> 我宁愿辞职也不给老板做这种事！"I'd rather quit than do this for the boss!"
> *******
> I wanted to reply to the post by saying, "Being there, done that." with a smile face icon at the end, meaning, in the past, I have had a horrible boss and I have quit that job.


碰到过，辞了。


----------



## NewAmerica

看到这个标题 _*Been there, done that*，_查了下其定义： 
_Been there, done that is an idiomatic, ironic assertion that the speaker has personal experience or knowledge of a particular place or topic._

我立即想到了“*曾经沧海难为水，除却巫山不是云*”。中华文明宝藏中这句优雅的成语可以充分体现讲话者的自信。
不知道楼主看得懂上面的中文吗？看不懂说一声我会发上英文版。


----------



## SuperXW

甲：我宁愿辞职也不给老板做这种事！
乙：曾经沧海难为水，除却巫山不是云。

你觉得现实中有多少人能理解乙的意思？


----------



## NewAmerica

仔细读我的回帖：看到这个标题 _*Been there, done that，*查了下其定义……
_在这个基础上给出_*“*_*曾经沧海难为水，除却巫山不是云*_*”*_。

楼主如果也遵循这个维基定义的话，那么他将其应用于答复“我宁愿辞职也不给老板做这种事”就不是很合适。也就是，他对维基这个定义其实不认可。那么他认可的定义是什么？如果你感兴趣可以问他。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 甲：我宁愿辞职也不给老板做这种事！
> 乙：曾经沧海难为水，除却巫山不是云。
> 你觉得现实中有多少人能理解乙的意思？


In this context, I would interpret it as "嗐! 我們都下過海賣過身，不可能再純淨如水了.  除了跟老板巫山來巫山去, 哪能如雲一般活得無債一身輕."


----------



## NewAmerica

对于"我宁愿辞职也不给老板做这种事！"，还有种大老粗式答法：
“中啊！死了张屠夫，不吃混毛猪！” 
不过这是大陆式的，不知道台湾如何？


----------



## SuperXW

Been there, done that用來回答最初的問題，確實不太明白。樓主解釋為：in the past, I have had a horrible boss and I have quit that job. Done that他理解為quit the job, 但其實很可能被理解為do that thing for the boss.
Anyway，如果“曾經滄海難為水……”和“死了張屠夫……”作為翻譯，就有些過了。四個字的俗語變成十到二十字的詩句和典故，語言風格差太遠了。這些可以作為有關聯的說法，但通常不能直接替代原文。
何況“死了張屠夫，不吃混毛豬”我在大陸也沒聽過，不知道什麼意思……


----------



## kyotan

SuperXW said:


> 碰到过，辞了。



Got it!感谢各位的回复!


SuperXW said:


> Been there, done that用來回答最初的問題，確實不太明白。樓主解釋為：in the past, I have had a horrible boss and I have quit that job. Done that他理解為quit the job, 但其實很可能被理解為do that thing for the boss.



Thank you for mentioning. I didn't think about that. That certainly is another way to interpret "done that" part.


----------

